# How to recover forgotten password?



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't used my iPod in like a month and now I forgot my password. It's the 4th gen one with iOS 5.0.1 which means that back when I had to set it up, it had no "home computer". So now all the methods I've heard using iTunes to backup and restore don't work then? I'm confused how do I restore it if it has no computer connected to it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need a computer with iTunes to restore the iPod.

We can't tell you how to get the password bypass due to its against the rules.


----------

